
Ask HN: Has MyFitnessPal sold customer data to Netflix? - glawre
Hi,<p>I am fairly convinced that MyFitnessPal have sold personal data to Netflix.<p>I use a unique email address for each online service - e.g firstname.surname+myfitnesspal@domain.com.<p>I recently received an email at this unique address from Netflix. The email is legitimate and is definitely not a phishing attempt.<p>I have never used this email for any service other than MyFitnessPal.<p>Has anyone else received a similar email?
Does anyone know whether this is even legal? I&#x27;m an EU citizen and I did not give consent for this to happen.<p>Thanks<p>Here&#x27;s a copy of the email:<p>&quot;Hey there,
We’re the customer service team reaching out to help our newest members get started with Netflix. If you’d like to chat before you start your subscription, you can call 1-844-505-2993 with any questions. Also, there’s a bunch of information in our Help Center, including answers to common questions about how Netflix works.
If you’re all set, finish your account setup to start watching. If there’s anything you need help with, don’t hesitate to contact us. 
Cheers,
Netflix Customer Service&quot;
======
andrejguran
Most probably because of this:
[https://securitytoday.com/articles/2018/04/03/under-armor-
ad...](https://securitytoday.com/articles/2018/04/03/under-armor-admits-huge-
data-leak-in-myfitnesspal-app.aspx)

Test your email here if it was leaked:
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

Also from the email it seems someone created an account. This is not a
marketing email

~~~
glawre
My initial thought was that it could be related to the leak, however my email
doesn't exist in HIBP.

You're absolutely correct - someone - not me - has created an account using
this unique email address.

------
saluki
I had someone take over an old netflix account of mine, they said it's common
for people in other countries to take control of a US based netflix account
and even change the payment method to theirs. I'm guessing they get different
content with a US based account.

------
kapnobatairza
More likely someone created a trial account using that email address with a
fake/stolen payment method.

------
jrowley
I recently got an unexpected netflix marketing email too.

------
hkiely
It has to be part of one of the leaks.

